# Disintegrating Cinder Blocks



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post some pictures both inside and out.
Far more often the issue is caused on the outside and is showing through on the inside.
Lack of roof overhang, no gutters, no drain tile, no slope on grade away from the outside wall are all common issues.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Post some pictures both inside and out.
> Far more often the issue is caused on the outside and is showing through on the inside.
> Lack of roof overhang, no gutters, no drain tile, no slope on grade away from the outside wall are all common issues.


Thanks for the reply. I will get some picture this afternoon. The outside of the blocks is perfect, and the area rarely, if ever gets wet on the outside. Plenty of over hang and gutters. Frankly, the other side of the garage faces north, and would get most rain water outside, and the blocks over there are fine. There is plenty of drain tile as the garage is only two feet from the house, (poured basement) and it is those garage blocks that are the problem. No drain tile on the other three sides of the garage, and the blocks are fine there. Anyway, I will post a couple of pictures.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures. The first is inside, where the problem is, and the second is outside, where there is some erosion starting.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The inside shot indicates significant moisture exposure in the blocks, framing and the bit of osb that is visible. I don't know where it coming from but it is obviously present. Perhaps wicking up from the soil? If there is no moisture barrier between the block and framing it is going to continue wicking.

We are awash in salt here during the winter and don't experience that kind of damage.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't know were the moisture would be coming from, as it is the side of the garage least exposed on the outside. On the inside, it is closest to and almost the length of the car, so I thought it was runoff. You can see a salt stain on the floor near the block. Is there anything I can do to stop this, or slow it down? The garage is 30 years old, and in excellent shape other than these few cinder blocks. BTW, I am in southern Ontario, also awash in road salt.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Looks like salt damage from the runoff of your car, you can try a sealer but the damage has been done.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If that were mine I just may very well try a power wash, re-point any mortar joints the need be then Parge the concrete blocks.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If that were mine I just may very well try a power wash, re-point any mortar joints the need be then Parge the concrete blocks.


The mortar joints seem unaffected. Rather than "parging", would you think a good cleanup and a coat of concrete sealer paint, as suggested by Canarywood1, would suffice? 
Thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

polarzak said:


> The mortar joints seem unaffected. Rather than "parging", would you think a good cleanup and a coat of concrete sealer paint, as suggested by Canarywood1, would suffice?
> Thanks.


A concrete floor enamel would be worth a try but I would follow with a good thick coat of hot paraffin as the sealer. If some old man doesn't like the looks of that in about a hundred years he can sand blast it and do it his way.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> A concrete floor enamel would be worth a try but I would follow with a good thick coat of hot paraffin as the sealer. If some old man doesn't like the looks of that in about a hundred years he can sand blast it and do it his way.


Thanks. I will give it a try. What happens in a hundred years is not my problem. LOL


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

polarzak said:


> Thanks. I will give it a try. What happens in a hundred years is not my problem. LOL




Geez, just when you think you've heard it all , someone comes along and blows you out of the water with a home grown fix, the last thing you want to do is put paraffin on those CMU's, if you want to use a sealer use a Silane/Siloxane penetrating sealer.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Well DUH, I didn't say the paraffin was going on the CMU's, it goes on the paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Before painting, apply some Loxon Primer. It will give some "bite" for your topcoats and act as a bit of a binder to hold the concrete together, or, at least keep it from crumbling more.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

polarzak said:


> The mortar joints seem unaffected. Rather than "parging", would you think a good cleanup and a coat of concrete sealer paint, as suggested by Canarywood1, would suffice?
> Thanks.


I'm not convinced parging will do much other than making it look better. Certainly a good power wash to flush as much salt out as you can, then sealing it. Do you notice run off from your vehicles heading for that wall because the floor is not level? You might want to put some wood sealer on the framing and OSB in that area as well.

You can't easily fix it - all you can do is try to keep it from getting worse.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

lenaitch said:


> Do you notice run off from your vehicles heading for that wall because the floor is not level?
> You can't easily fix it - all you can do is try to keep it from getting worse.


The floor is level, however the blocks on that side of the garage is close to the car. Where the salt runs off the other side of the car, the runoff it too far from the blocks/wall to reach it. It is a double garage. I realize it is not an easy fix, and right nowt I just want to slow it down, so power washing it, and perhaps a primer, and sealer. Maybe I will bring in a professional and have them knock out the nine (I counted) affected blocks and replace them. 
Thanks all. I really appreciate the help and advice.


----------

